# More Photos from The Crossroads of Dixie Antique Tractor and Engine show



## Bamabww (Sep 10, 2012)

I found the missing photos I didn't have yesterday when I made the original thread.
Enjoy.


----------



## Bamabww (Sep 10, 2012)

A few more:


----------



## Bamabww (Sep 10, 2012)

Bear with me again:


----------



## Bamabww (Sep 10, 2012)

And a few more:


----------



## Bamabww (Sep 10, 2012)

Last one for now;


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Beautiful pics,Wayne ! ! I loved the 4wd articulated 317,and the mc crawler!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Now that would make anyone start drooling.


----------

